# Improving Sirius Reception Indoors



## scarredknee

I just received my home dock for the S50 for my desk at work, but I am quite disappointed with the reception that I get. I am in the center of a one-story building with the antenna put up in the ceiling grid. I am able to get a faint signal, but the actual audio comes and goes. In the 'Antenna Aiming' screen, it does show a satellite signal (no terrestrial), but it's only about 30%.


Is there any other product that I can 'boost' this signal with? I don't really have an option of using an extension cable for my antenna.


Thanks in advance for you advice.


----------



## barbie845

The antenna needs to be at least near a window,but even then there's a good chhance it won't work well... The very best option is buy an extension and put the antenna outdoors,in Sirius's case outdoors in a clear area,or better yet on your roof pointing north....


Give the window a try first,thyen outdoors....


----------



## TVOD

An issue with Sirius is that, due to their inclined orbital system, you might be able to get good reception for a while near a window and after a while it'll cut out.


----------



## tipton

the only option really is to get the antenna outside or perhaps close to a window. there is little chance of it working indoors unless you work in a city with a good amoutn of repeaters.


----------



## drskit

Im having the exact same intermitant activity as described above. The previous post that mentions the reason why makes total sense. During certain times of the day it will work fine and other times (towards mid-day etc) it gets really choppy and unlistenable. I love this thing but wish that I could listen consistantly. I have noticed that when its in my window sill (im in a high rise) it works slightly better with the blinds closed 90%. Strange. Is it possible that the antenae is using the aluminum blinds as a antanae as well?


----------



## dpd146

Quote:

Originally Posted by *drskit*
I have noticed that when its in my window sill (im in a high rise) it works slightly better with the blinds closed 90%. Strange. Is it possible that the antenae is using the aluminum blinds as a antanae as well?
Not from my understanding.

The sats are way up there so when the blinds are open it blocks more of the signal than when they are angled if that makes any sense. I should mention here that I have no idea what I'm talking about, but sounded good to me


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Ufortunately, indoor reception with Sirius is a bit of a BITC* for people.


I have had both XM and Sirius, and the indoor XM reception for me, and most others(not all mind you) is VASTLY SUPERIOR to Sirius's indoor reception.


The explanation about the low orbiting satellite's is the explanation. XM's satellites are, in theory(but not really), stationary in the Souther sky. Point the XM antenna towards the Southern sky(at least for me here in NW Pennsylvania. It will be different for others in different parts of the country) and get full reception easily.


I had mine pointed at the corner of the wall to the south, and got FULL RECEPTION(SkyFi 1 unit) all the time/anytime.


Sirius on the other hand, it's indoor reception is a pain the butt at best. The best way would be to put it outside somewhere, pointing the unit towards the sky(straight up 90 degrees).


But if you can't, you could try these options(some say they work, some say they are bogus):


1. Try placing a pizza(or metal) pan under the antenna if possible. Some say this helps in creating a larger reflection to get more signal.


2. If you are using the antenna the unit came with it, try the micro-dot antenna that is sold at Best Buy or Circuit City for $39.99(unless this is already the antenna you are using since alot of the newer Sirius units come with this one). Supposedly, the Micro-dot antenna(it has a magnetic bottom. It is meant to be used on cars, but try the metal pan trick with it) gives/receives a much BROADER/WIDER antenna signal than other home antenna units. But others have told me that the other home antenna units(the boxier looking ones that came with the older units) have built-in amplifiers to improve reception. I don;t know if that is true or not.


Try these seemingly stupid ideas, they may just work for you.


Unfortunate Sirius indoor reception is poor compared to XM's. But try explaining that to some Sirius subscribers(especially over at SiriusBackstage.com) and they get into a snit. And I am a subscriber, and will continue to be as long as they continue to have the superior content, which to me they do IMHO.


----------



## zhao2549

I could be wrong about this since myself just join the xm crowd. Based what I have learned, the reason xm gets better indoor reception is mostly due to their large ground repeater coverage, especially in most of metro or near metro area. I don't think the Sirius has any ground repeater........


----------



## barbie845

Sirius has ground repeaters,just not as many as XM... Steelers post about why XM gets better home reception was right on...


----------



## myquealer

Here is a map of the location and approximate coverage area of Sirius terrestrial repeaters. It also shows the current direction to the satellites from the center of the map.

http://www.DogstarRadio.com/sirius_map.php 


When your reception starts to fade make sure your antenna has a clear line of sight high in the sky in the direction of at least one (and preferably both) of the satellites.


----------



## Sled108

After checking everywhere online, and getting fed up with dropouts and having to move my Sirius indoor antenna around on my desk to get signal, it finally dawned on me how to improve my indoor reception...It is so simple that it's mind boggling. Just remove the antenna's case. It only takes a Allen wrench to remove the back cover, and a knife to gently pry the Plate from the front cover. That's it, I went from 3 blocks in Antenna Aiming to 7!.... Now to make a little bent wire holder for it.....Enjoy....


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sled108*
After checking everywhere online, and getting fed up with dropouts and having to move my Sirius indoor antenna around on my desk to get signal, it finally dawned on me how to improve my indoor reception...It is so simple that it's mind boggling. Just remove the antenna's case. It only takes a Allen wrench to remove the back cover, and a knife to gently pry the Plate from the front cover. That's it, I went from 3 blocks in Antenna Aiming to 7!.... Now to make a little bent wire holder for it.....Enjoy....
I tried this and it was a no go for me.


Didn't improve SH#%!!! 


This is not to say for people not to try it because it may work for them.


I tried it alone uncovered, and then placed it on top of a metal pizza pan(the metal antenna on the metal pan) and still no improvement.


Luckily I kept all the pieces in perfect order, put it back together, and placed it back outside(which is a ***** for me to do, hence the reason I wanted it indoors).


If it wasn't for Sirius's SUPERIOR CONTENT(IMHO) I would definitely go back over to XM just based on the indoor reception alone. If the content was pretty much equal(which in the beginning it was. Until, the NFL, MLB, Howard Stern, O&A, etc... got involved) I would recommend someone XM because of the 1000 times easier ability to get indoor reception.


This is a CONTINUOUS PROBLEM for Sirius customers, and the company/engineers needs to get off there F'ING [email protected]#$ to try to do something to improve it for there customers.


I love the continuing job they do to provide better content, but they MUST ADDRESS THIS IN SOME WAY or people are going to get completely fed up with the current situation of the indoor reception.


I ahve seen nothing on this front over the last year/year and a half at least.


Hopefully they are working on SOMETHING, but this tells me they have no idea on how to improve the reception. And not just for urban areas, but for rural people as well.


----------



## barbie845

About the only thing they can do is release a home repeater.. It is strange,Xm has had one forever,even though most XM home units don't need it,and Sirius needs it and hasn't released one yet...


----------



## myquealer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE*
If it wasn't for Sirius's SUPERIOR CONTENT(IMHO) I would definitely go back over to XM just based on the indoor reception alone. If the content was pretty much equal(which in the beginning it was. Until, the NFL, MLB, Howard Stern, O&A, etc... got involved) I would recommend someone XM because of the 1000 times easier ability to get indoor reception.
1000 times easier for you in your location. There are places where people will have an easier time getting a Sirius signal indoors than XM. And most places people will not have any indoor reception because they will are not in a ground repeater coverage area.


----------

